# 1951 B6 resto



## mickeyc (Jan 5, 2014)

Bought this off Craig's list a month or so ago.  I have it completely apart and just now starting to put it back together after a thorough clean up.  Only thing replaced is tires and had to replace a missing carrier bracket.  It (the bracket) was the wrong color.  Can anyone identify the correct name of the blue on this bike?  I'd like to match the bracket.
   Will send more pictures as the assembly progresses.

Mike


----------



## tailhole (Jan 5, 2014)

*cool ride*

That's a fun looking project, I'm sure it will clean up very nice.  Boiled linseed oil.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 5, 2014)

tailhole said:


> That's a fun looking project, I'm sure it will clean up very nice.  Boiled linseed oil.




Cobalt blue


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for that.

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 6, 2014)

*Here's where we are today.*

Took these today after partial reassembly.  Still needs the seat, chain, chain guard and pedals.  I'm going to do the seat myself.  Chain needs to be cleaned.  The ONLY replaced parts on the bike are the tires and I got a used set of handlebar grips that were better than the ones on the bike.  Also had to find one of the braces for the rear carrier (thanks Jose).  I reused all the bolts and nuts, just cleaned everything.  Put batteries in the horn and it works.  Doesn't look like it ever had batteries in it.  Can't say that for the fender light.  Old leaky batteries ate a hole in the cover.  The pictures show the wife's '63 Hollywood.  A $70 junk store find.  TOTALLY original.  Same routine for it, disassembly, clean, lube and put back together.  New tires too.
     You can see some of my other collectibles in the photos.  We all collect something, don't we?

Mike


----------



## Kscheel (Jan 10, 2014)

Great looking bike! You follow the same procedure I do when it comes to these bikes. Lessons more and they are only original once! Clean, lube, polish and ride.

Also I notice we are in the same neck of the woods! I'm in Utica.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 11, 2014)

Kscheel said:


> Great looking bike! You follow the same procedure I do when it comes to these bikes. Lessons more and they are only original once! Clean, lube, polish and ride.
> 
> Also I notice we are in the same neck of the woods! I'm in Utica.




My intentions exactly.  Lots of miles of bike trails around here, so wife and I will be out and about this summer.

Seems more are around this area.  Through this site I've had contact with Shelby Twp. Port Huron, Plymouth.  Hope to see some of you at a "bike in" this summer.  Maybe Ann Arbor meet in April?

Mike


----------

